# Newbie setting up 75 gallon tank.. Questions.. Need help~



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

I posted this in the tank set-up section but was told it should go here instead! Any help is greatly appreciated! I'm sorry if I have some stupid questions..  Just want to do this right!

Hello!!

First off I have to say how great a site this is!! a TON of information

I will be getting a brand new 75 gallon tank in 2 weeks. I currently have a 20 gallon tank with some tetras and I acquired a Black Convict Cichlid a few weeks ago (hence why I'm getting a larger tank for him/her) (the previous owner was keeping him in a 30g tank and not tanking care of him/her and the others- which have all been rehomed. I did have a 75g freshwater tank about 2 years ago that I rehomed so I am familiar with keeping a tank.

So! I am very overwhelmed with everything! Once I get my tank I will be doing the fishless cycling of course and using things from my established tank.

One of my questions is what type of other Cichlid's can I keep with Elvis as I've named him/ her? Should I get all the fish at once or not? Also, can I keep a pleco with them as well? I don't know the scientific names for them either (sorry). :roll:

I will be using sand as my substrate, stacking rocks etc... I read how to set-up the tank.

Also what is good size quarantine/fry tank to use as well?

And what are the best filters to use? I know the Fluval is the best but I don't have $400 to spend I am somewhat on a budget. I work at PetSmart and will be getting my tank and everything else from there since I get a discount and there is a huge sale on Aquariums and items now!!!

I was looking at the Marineland canister filters or Ehiem Ecco filters- I plan on buying one canister filter and 1 HOB. I'll probably be doing the Aqua Clear HOB filter since I have once now on my smaller tank and it is fairly quiet. Now I haven ever used a canister filter before and am a bit afraid- are they simple to use?

I think that is all my questions for right now.

Thank you for the help!!!!! :fish:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome!



> One of my questions is what type of other Cichlid's can I keep with Elvis as I've named him/ her?


First off, how large is the convict? If there is any color, normally pink or orange on the belly it is a female, if not it is most likely a male.

In a 75 you can keep a number of different cichlids so good examples you can research are:
Jack Dempseys
Rainbow Cichlids (H. multispinosa)
Salvini
Firemouth
Honduran Red Points (very close cousin to convicts)
Blue Acara
Nicaraguan Cichlid
A. sajica



> Should I get all the fish at once or not?


I would get them all at once or close to it because they will learn to live together better that way. Cichlids can have aggression issues with one another but as I said it is better if you get them young and start them out together so they can work out a pecking order.



> Also, can I keep a pleco with them as well? I don't know the scientific names for them either (sorry). Eye Roll


Yes, but I wouldn't do a common pleco with a 75 gallon as a common will get too large. Most people do something smaller like a bristlenose pleco (only get like 6").



> Also what is good size quarantine/fry tank to use as well?


Are you planning on breeding convicts are anything else? That would change what you can do a little bit. Most people just you a 10 or a 20L as a fry tank. A 20L would also be an ok sized QT tank if you need one.



> And what are the best filters to use? I know the Fluval is the best but I don't have $400 to spend I am somewhat on a budget. I work at PetSmart and will be getting my tank and everything else from there since I get a discount and there is a huge sale on Aquariums and items now!!!
> 
> I was looking at the Marineland canister filters or Ehiem Ecco filters- I plan on buying one canister filter and 1 HOB. I'll probably be doing the Aqua Clear HOB filter since I have once now on my smaller tank and it is fairly quiet. Now I haven ever used a canister filter before and am a bit afraid- are they simple to use?


I can't comment too much on brands. I have a Fluval and a Filstar Canister. I was very nervous the first time I got a canister filter but after making a switch years ago I no longer do HOB filters. Canisters are quieter and filter better in my opinion. But I would say it is more of a personal preference thing.

I am sure after this you will have more questions and that is great. Please ask us what ever you need to ask. That is what this forum is for. Also I would really recommend looking at the library section on this site. There are some really good articles there.

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome!

I feel cage pretty much nailed most of your questions, as I agree with pretty much everything that has been said.

As far as filtration goes, you have the right idea. One canister and one HOB would be ideal. As far as which canister, a lot of it is personal preference and your budget. I am currently using a Marineland C-530 on my 135gal and am very pleased with it. I think a C-360 would be a great choice. For a HOB, I'd highly recommend the AquaClear series. Myself, and the majority of others, would agree that there pretty much the best and most versatile HOB filter available. I am using a AquaClear 110 on my 135gal as well...

You may want to double check online prices for filters as you can often find them much cheaper than what Petsmart sells them for (probably even with your discount).


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information!! I really appreciate this has helped me out a lot! I would do some more research on prices of canister filters online and in my area. I will be using an Aqua Clear as well since I have used them before and really like them. I will come back in a few weeks once I have my tank and start setting it up! Thanks again!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds good, keep us updated! :thumb:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Good luck, I look forward to seeing how it all works out.

-Cage


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

SO just wanted to give an update.

Just got a brand new 75 gallon tank and stand this past weekend!

Got the sand in today! It is 70lbs of Caribsea Aragamax Aragonite Substrate. Hopefully I have attached the pics correctly. Don't worry I'm not keeping those rocks, just practicing stacking! I am also getting a background this week as well.

Will be adding water later in the week as well as getting the tank set up and will start the cyle!

More updates to come!! :fish:

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w38 ... 1331601553

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w38 ... 1331601482


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Good start and thank for the updates. Keep em coming and good luck.

-Cage


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

Some more progress!!

Started to stack some tones and a few other accessories in the tank. Got the background up. Still need to get another heater and canister filter. I plan on putting in fake plants to hide that stuff. BTW, I do plan on stacking some more stone, I don't know what kind they are we actually got them for FREE at our local garden world- best kind their is I think I need to work a little more with the stones on the left side of the tank. So far I've only spent about 40 on the ornaments for the tank!!! Hope to get everything else I need by next week. The almost time for fish :fish:

Let me know what you think and any suggestions!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks very good and the addition of plants will really help. I like the rock work so far and the pots look good and always make great cave structures. I am looking forward to seeing it as a finished tank.

Did you ever settle on a stock list or is that still in progress?

-Cage


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

I see that you have a test kit but, I just want to make sure that you have cycled the tank?


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! I am trying to get everything perfect (or close to it as I can get!).

I was at my LFS twice yesterday and they were giving me some suggestions and also showed me their supply of African Cichlids. I am still a little undecided on what I want to stock or what would be good to go in with my single black convict. I was thinking of getting some Red Parrot's, Salvinis, fire mouths and some jack dempseys. Am I heading in the right direction? BTW we were looking around yesterday we saw this awesome dog face puffer fish!! He looks SO much like my dog and I almost said heck with the cichlid and getting him lol 

To answer your question Mr. Dempsey yes I have started to cycle the tank. I thought I had a good idea in adding some of the tank water from that tank putting in some of the filter media etc.. to get it to cycle. Anyone ever try that before? I am in no rush to get fish actually I don't have the money right now do to much more.. gotta wait for that pay check lol! But no really I am taking my time and making sure everything is perfect and ideal!!!!

And I do have a few questions actually come to think of it. My PH is 7.6- Is that ideal for what I want to stock? Also, I am a little confused with this whole KH thing. I bought the API freshwater master kit and also API KH test kit. I tested my KH the other day and it took me 8 drops to make it change from blue to yellow. Is that ideal parameters as well? This is my first time dealing with African Cichlids so I am being very cautious!!

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

I know some people don't believe or say using the bacteria supplements work but I also have been using that as well. But if it's better to cycle the tank with adding pure ammonia etc.. I will certainly do that instead.


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

any1 out there..? :-? :zz:


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

The bacteria in the bottle is perfectly fine to use. I'm the impatient sort and I've had good experience with the Tetra Safestart. Dr Tim's is another good one.


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

The cycling of my tank is going well!! Ammonia has spiked up.

My question is. The PH of my 75 g tank (and I have a 20g tank as well with the black convict who is patiently waiting to go into his larger home), is 8.2 and KH of both is 8 drops.

I have sort of a wish list/ stock list of what I want to put in my larger tank which goes as follows-

Firemouth
Jack Dempesy
Salivini
Severum
Pink Convict
Parrot Cichlid

What do you guys think of that stock list? I don't necessarily want any spawning going on. And am open to suggestions.

My question is the KH OK for when I do want to add them? I can't find anything on what the KH should be for them.... Also, is my PH a little to high? I did buy a PH decreaser just in case. Or do I need to bump up the KH? BTW should I keep the temp around 75 for when I do get the fish too?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

hello there.... anyone there??????? :zz: :-? opcorn:


----------



## Thatfishkid7 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not good with kh but, stockingwise you should get something that can hold it's own against a convict. IMO don't get another con to make a pair because con pairs can take down oscars! You could try a jd and a fm.


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Any1 else out there..? Still wondering about the PH and KH... :-? :fish:


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

:-?


----------



## Thatfishkid7 (Mar 19, 2012)

Americans like a lower ph of around 6 or so.


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

I call him Elvis... Had him since end of November 11, he was like .25 of an inch or so and is now a little over an inch. I can't tell if it's a male or female???










Sorry the pics suck... took them with my Iphone

Thanks for the help!

BTW went to LFS today to get some fish... was told they will get a new shipment in next week.

I'm thinking of my stock list as this

Firemouth
Salvini
Sevurm 
Jack Dempsey

(I'm sorta on the fence about the dempsey... I know they get huge and while I do plan on upgrading my tank it won't be for a year or so..)

Any thoughts/ Opinions please chime in.

thanks


----------



## jamiej312 (Dec 5, 2011)

h...e...l...l....o....??? :zz: :-?


----------



## Thatfishkid7 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sals, can lead to some issues, I would look into doing 1 severum and 1 par of fm.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

8.2 seems a little high for CA cichlids. Is the water out of your tap this high as well? As far as ph down goes I would try to stay away from using it. PH stability is more important than the actual number. You could try some driftwood to lower the tanks PH.


----------

